# steel barrel smoker plans needed



## jnstrom (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone know where I can pick up some plans for a steel drum smoker?

opps wrong thread Ill repost on the charcoal link.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 11, 2009)

Double single triple????????????????????????????


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 11, 2009)

How about

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=22705&page=7

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home...96.html?page=1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18862


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bg34...eature=related


----------

